# PS3 60 GB Version - Where to buy?



## waom (26 Nov 2007)

Does anyone know where the 60 GB Version of the PS3 can be bought (this is the version that also plays PS2 games)?


----------



## Westie123 (26 Nov 2007)

Hi,

Not sure what part of the country you live in,  I got one in the Virgin Megastore in Cork a few weeks ago.


----------



## waom (26 Nov 2007)

Westie123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not sure what part of the country you live in, I got one in the Virgin Megastore in Cork a few weeks ago.


 
Based in Dublin and have tried all the usual shops (Smyths, Xtravision, Golden Disk etc) who only seem to be stocking the 40GB version.


----------



## heather (26 Nov 2007)

Have a look through this post on boards, lots of info in it

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055161241


----------



## seantheman (26 Nov 2007)

i got one in argos in omagh, they work out about €500 for 60gb +2 games, one controller inc.


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (28 Nov 2007)

Got one yesterday in HMV grafton st.
They had 60 odd left yesterday so better hurry.
499 for 60gb ps3  + 2 games and a blue ray movie.(You can choose any movie they have under 40 euro.)


----------



## foxylady (28 Nov 2007)

Cuauhtemoc said:


> Got one yesterday in HMV grafton st.
> They had 60 odd left yesterday so better hurry.
> 499 for 60gb ps3 + 2 games and a blue ray movie.(You can choose any movie they have under 40 euro.)


 
what games come with it?


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (28 Nov 2007)

The usual selection ....
One from Resistance:Fall of man or Motorstorm
and One from Heavenly Sword/F1 2007/Ridge Racer.
+ the movie.

Good deal i think.

I wanted an extra six axis controller and remote control but they wouldn't do any discount on them with the deal unfortunately.

C.


----------



## waom (29 Nov 2007)

heather said:


> Have a look through this post on boards, lots of info in it
> 
> http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055161241


 
Thanks for the link. Got one in Argos yesterday.

Does anyone know what accessories Santa would also need to bring? (e.g. is a special cable required?)


----------



## Karangka (30 Nov 2007)

Hi,

Does anyone know if any shops in Dublin still selling the 60g version. Tried HMV Grafton Street and rang a few Xtravision store today and no luck.  

Thanks!


----------



## IrishGunner (28 Feb 2008)

Looking for one of these myself. Some on ebay but bit wary of that

Ringing Game, Gamestop etc but they walk out of the shop as soon as they come in

Will try the North and England during weeks to come

Jumping on the bandwagon to late and this model is now discontinued 

any tips pointers welcome

Cheers


----------



## seantheman (2 Mar 2008)

my son got the 60g version for xmas and i'd say he's only played ps2 games on it about half a dozen occasions, would have been as well off with the 40g version.


----------



## IrishGunner (3 Mar 2008)

Picked one up in Wimbledon in London over the weekend. Never knew they were so heavy

Have the PS2 games so playing them but using it also for Blu ray dvd's & see what new PS3 games come out

Have to look for a Guncon for some of the games but looking at the games Here not the cheapest in the world


----------



## almanu (17 Mar 2008)

thanxs mate


----------

